# Really Need Rhinestone Wholesale/Manufacturer Resources



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello:

I am new to the screen print world. I would like to know some sources where I can find wholesale-true wholesale rhinestone transfers. I found a connect in China, but I truly believe this woman is a scam. I would like to do business with a manufacturer here in the US that provides all of the popular designs that I see on sites like ProWorld and others that I think charge far too much for what I am trying to do.

Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## sewwrite1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I use Raphaella Kim <hyunkyu@rhinestone-nailheads.com> in Houston. She has great prices on bulk orders!!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use S&K in Houston .. they have good prices, the only downfall is they have a 100.00 order minimum.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

sewwrite1 said:


> I use Raphaella Kim <[email protected]rhinestone-nailheads.com> in Houston. She has great prices on bulk orders!!


She is in Houston, but is all of her stuff still coming from their Korean site? How are the stones? I don't need transfers, but I am definitely in the market for a new supplier of stones.

Thanks.


----------



## sewwrite1 (Apr 1, 2011)

She does sell bulk stones, great prices. She has Chinese, the Korean machine cut and Swars as well.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Sue, I just sent her an e-mail


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I received some samples about 1-1/2 years ago. Prices were good but I wasn't impressed with what was sent to me. Maybe quality has improved.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

How many quantity are you going to buy?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Aliababa.com look there for rhinestone transfers But look for the Gold member they pay for a subscription there
I buy from them all the time at least 3 times a week from iphone parts, Rhinestones and other film
but ProWorldinc has transfers as well


----------



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

There are several that do transfers here in the USA. Myrhinestonetransfers.com is one I have used and 2 Dazzle U is another. They wholesale also. What you are thinking price wise as being to high is what they need to charge to pay for the investment and make a living. With them you get good quality transfers and can even have custom designs made. What you get from China is what you get from China. Could be good, or not, but you are stuck with them. Happy customers will bring them back.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

if you have a tight budget, the supplier in china may offer a more competitive price, and the price depends on the quantity.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am looking to import stones and I am getting ready to have samples sent to me, how are the stones from sk? did you get them from houston or over seas?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

The stones from Sk are Chinese quality. I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> The stones from Sk are Chinese quality. I wasn't impressed at all.


Thanks, I am not interested in Chinese quality


----------

